# 'Alien Head' Idolomorpha lateralis



## invertepet (Mar 22, 2003)

Or at least, that's what Frank Somma thought it might be. Any other opinions? Not sure where they came from. Someone told me Madagascar, someone else thought it was Tanzanian.


----------



## jwb121377 (Mar 23, 2003)

Wow those are cool Bill, oh how you tempt me.


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2003)

Wooh, very nice looking mantids
I've seen these species been sold right before my eyes on an insectfair here in Belgium (the guy only sold 6 of them, i was just a minute to late!)
Here's a picture of the idolomorpha species from Madagascar, do they look similar?
Picture is from the database of the http://www.terra-typica.ch/insecta/insecta.htm site (great resource for all mantids species!)

greetz


----------



## Steven (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey, i did some research,
IDOLOMORPHA LATERALIS is a species from "Tjaad" 
i've found this in an dutch written MANTIS book from "Eugéne Bruis"


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Mar 29, 2003)

that is beautiful, i would love one of those! whats their life span? are they easy to breed? 


Thanks,

James

P.S- nice pics Bill!


----------



## invertepet (Mar 30, 2003)

Alas, I have no info on how easy to breed they are... But I did have moderate mortality rates (within the first 24 hours of receiving the shipment), so it's not exactly the most hardy species (nor are many mantid species). 

bill


----------



## Philth (Mar 30, 2003)

Although, I have never had a speices like these, I also have  never had much luck with any Mantids.  But Im no expert,  Are Mantids short lived too begin with?  Those Pics are great, Who knows what else is running around out there.   Good luck!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2003)

cool looking...


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Apr 9, 2003)

Bill, those are pretty cool too! They are a little weird though. In a good way, I mean. heheh...


adios,
edw.


----------



## dennis (Apr 12, 2003)

This is what I have found about it. It's from the terrarium encyclopedia by eugene bruins.

Idolomorpha lateralis, from Tsjaar, closely related to Empusa. Maybe the breeding things are the same with that genus....

Good luck with em.


Dennis


----------

